# IOS 11 synchro photo contact



## drake94 (8 Janvier 2018)

Hello,

J'ai switché de l'iPhone 5 IOS 7 a l'iPhone X IOS 11
Ca fait bizarre...Bref !

J'aurais souhaité que les photos de mes contacts se synchronise avec les photos de leur profil Facebook sans avoir à aller chercher les photos une à une sur facebook (ce qui prendrais beaucoup de temps).

Comment faire ?

PS : Des revues/sites pour en connaitre plus sur toutes les fonctionnalités de l'iPhone (Réalité augmenté, gestion photos/musique/docs, 3D, app sympas)...à me conseiller ? J'ai du retard à rattraper


Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Dead head (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Pour tout connaître d'iOS 11, je vous conseille le livre numérique d'iGénération.


----------



## drake94 (8 Janvier 2018)

Ah oui pourquoi pas ! Merci 

Si en attendant vous savez comment faire pour la première question c'est super cool


----------



## Dead head (8 Janvier 2018)

Malheureusement, je n'en sais rien, n'étant sur aucun réseau dit "social".


----------



## drake94 (8 Janvier 2018)

pas de soucis, merci pour le lien en tout cas !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2018)

Un peu le meme problème !!

https://forums.macg.co/threads/photos-de-contacts.1300009/


----------



## drake94 (9 Janvier 2018)

Mais pas de réponse concrète pour autant  

Je cherche de mon coté en attendant..Je me souviens que j'avais put le faire il y a quelques années avec un ancien iOS, c'était sympa, ça synchronisait tous les contacts fb par contre


----------



## kasimodem (9 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Pour Facebook, la solution a été évoquée ICI. Depuis que le menu Facebook a disparu, on ne peut plus synchroniser. A voir s'il existe une app du store qui remplacerait cela


----------

